# Eastern Bikes Traildigger Bike 2008



## Bunkerhund (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo wollte fragen ob ich mir das 
*Eastern Bikes Traildigger Bike 2008 für 339.95 holen soll ??
*


----------



## heup (19. Oktober 2008)

hab ich auch...ist echt geil! das einzigste, was ich sofort geändert habe waren die griffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (19. Oktober 2008)

hätteste das nicht mit deinem andern thread verbinden können?


----------



## Joppes (19. Oktober 2008)

heup schrieb:


> das einzigste,


sehr gut


----------



## gmozi (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist halt Standart


----------



## domstyles (12. Dezember 2008)

ich wollte mal fragen welche gabel auf den bike passt
ich mich gefragt ob die gabel 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ZOOM-Enduro-DH-d...14&_trkparms=72:1225|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1307 passt.
sry ich kenn mich nicht so aus.. deswegen seid nicht böse...


----------



## heup (12. Dezember 2008)

wat kauft ihr euch alle ne federgabel fürs bmx???
10mm und für internal headset


----------



## domstyles (12. Dezember 2008)

seit wann zählt 26 zoll als bmx? hab ich wat verpasst..
und jetzt nochma zu der frage


----------



## Stirni (12. Dezember 2008)

ja eben seit wann zählt 26" zu bmx ? hab ich was verpasst oder kannst du horst nicht lesen und bist im falschen forum ?
und jetz nochmal zu der frage,warum du eine "enduro DH freeridaaaaaaaaa upside down gabel mit 12647634786437342786287mm federweg" in ein eastern traildigger 2008 bauen willst.leuchtet was ?


----------



## domstyles (12. Dezember 2008)

wieso den nicht.. ich brauch vor dämpfer.. hat der arzt gemeint.. deswegen versuch ich grade da irgendwas reinzukriegen ... und da ich  taildigger  ziemlich geil finde.. wollte ich aus ihm n art dirtbike machen .. mit singlespeed.. würde theoretisch funktionieren oder?
und deswegen war auch die frage wegen der gabel... weil ich muss eine gefederte vorne haben  leider...


----------



## heup (12. Dezember 2008)

dann hör doch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domstyles (12. Dezember 2008)

? ich scuh hier einen rat und was krieg ich ?die frage war ob die gabel passt .. der rest ob ich aufhören soll oder nicht ist doch meine sache oder?


----------



## Aceface (12. Dezember 2008)

warum steigst Du nicht einfach auf MTB um?

BMX und Federgabel, das wird nix! Außerdem ist die Gabel der letzte Dreck.


----------



## domstyles (12. Dezember 2008)

wie gesat.. seit wann zählt 26 zoll als bmx und 2 die frage ob die gabel passt


----------



## Stirni (12. Dezember 2008)

du vollidiot bist im BMX Unterforum!!geh ma dirt und street oida


----------



## heup (12. Dezember 2008)

das bike über das hier ein thema eröffnet wurde, ist ein 20''er!!!


----------



## domstyles (12. Dezember 2008)

sry sry .. ich dachte es gibt taildigga nur in 24/26 und ich hab einfach die suchfunktion genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

